

We are apes and dirty our ipads - oliao
http://oliao.tumblr.com/post/41005173039/we-are-apes-and-dirty-our-ipads

======
notsuchanape
Some of us wash our hands before using the keyboard.

------
DrinkWater
goddamn! how about raising your standards in terms of hygiene?

